# Introducing sailing to the kids



## jmurdock

I just inherited a Pearson 30 after my dad passed away. I grew up sailing and am looking forward to teaching my 2 boys how to sail. Any pointers on introducing them into sailing? I want to make sure its a good experience for them.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Not sure where you are at or what age your kids are - but I will give some general advice as someone who also has two boys and raises them on the water.

Plan your trips for your kids, not you. GO to swimming holes. Keep your passages under two hours. Let them drive. Teach them to sail. Take food and snacks that would be considered a treat. Take games. DOn't be afraid to take electronics or legos or other things that they enjoy when they get tired of sailing (as they will). GO fishing or drag a line. Let them plan out the destinations. Don't go out in high winds or no winds. 

In general, make it a special (special being the key word), fun, imaginative experience that is all about the kids. They don't really want to see sunsets or listen to Buffet. Their attention spans are short. SO think like a kid. When you want a fun, quiet, romantic sail, get a sitter and take the wife.

Brian


----------



## jmurdock

Thanks for the good advice. The boys are 9 and 12 and Im looking forward to next season. Luckily, the marina is family friendly and has a pool, etc. Good idea about fishing, they love that!


----------



## Cruisingdad

jmurdock said:


> Thanks for the good advice. The boys are 9 and 12 and Im looking forward to next season. Luckily, the marina is family friendly and has a pool, etc. Good idea about fishing, they love that!


Mine are 9 and thirteen (just turned thirteen).

Have fun with it. They are great times with kids.

Brian


----------



## jimgo

I think you either start 'em young, or wait until they are about your kids age before starting. We started with our boys at 5 and 3, and that has posed issues because it wasn't something they were used to. It has been 2 seasons, but we're starting to see more comfort and interest now. At 9 and 12, I suspect they will be both physically and mentally more "into" sailing.


----------



## seaner97

I've got a just under 2 year old and 3 mo old. Any suggestions for getting them and most importantly my wife on board next season. We are done for the year up here in Maine.


----------



## Cruisingdad

seaner97 said:


> I've got a just under 2 year old and 3 mo old. Any suggestions for getting them and most importantly my wife on board next season. We are done for the year up here in Maine.


At that age, it is EASY! EASY, EASY, EASY!!!

A few suggestions:

Have a protected place they can sleep and go into with ease. We used the V-Berth and it was completely padded. Over the end of the V Berth, we constructed a Crib Side. The kids had their toys in there and could roll around, sleep, etc in safety. You can just see what I am talking about to the right in this picture...



Buy a Mustang Lil Legends Life Jacket. These have a lot of flotation, flip the child face up, have a head float to keep the head out of the water, a crotch strap so they cannot slip out of it, and a grab handle to pluck them out of the water. Get them used to it (they will hate it at first), but over time, will become very comfortable in it. Just so you know, my kids have boath fallen into the water... and both times were at the marina. Food for thought.



We used a playpen (seen to the right of my wife here) for when they were in the cabin. I do not know if you can still get these, but it was great because it had toys that hung down and had a bug screen. It was moderately stable, so more for supervised playing than being left alone. While under way, we often put them in their car seat which you can strap to the compression post/mast down below.



Two year olds (and three) love to wander. I highly suggest finding a way to lock the companion way doors from the inside. Having our child crawl out of them when we were not paying attention/asleep was a constant nightmare for us.

Any other questions, let me know. It is great having the kids aboard and memories that neither of you will ever forget.

Brian


----------



## jimgo

Brian has more experience than me, especially when it comes to raising kids aboard. My boys were 5 and 3 when we bought our Catalina, and we only day-sail (with occasional overnights). Getting them aboard wasn't hard, nor was getting my wife aboard. However, what we quickly learned is that one of you will always be on kid duty, and the other will be sailing. Or at least that should be your expectation. 

My kids love to read and play hand-held video games (like Leapsters), but those only bought us 15-20 minute stretches where one of them would be occupied, and other than the first few minutes when they both dig/dug out books, it is/was rare for both of them to play or read at the same time. Our youngest hates wearing his lifejacket (we've since remedied that a bit by getting a bigger size for him - the Mustang PFD's Brian mentioned are excellent), so we're constantly (slight exageration) zipping and unzipping him as he moves into and out of the cabin. 

That's our rule - in the cabin no PFD needed, but any time they are out of the cabin, especially while underway, the PFD's have to be on. Mulling around the cockpit while at the slip they don't have to wear them, but if they want to go on the foredeck, they have to put them on. That does create additional hassles, but for us, it's better than having a grumpy kid who ruins the trip for everyone else.

Because our kids didn't grow up on the boat, we started off only getting 1-2 hour sails with them because they would get bored/rammy and need something to do. They are 7 and 5 now, and we went on a 3-4 hour sail a few weeks ago, and that would never have happened even last year. Also, if the water is warm enough to go for a swim, or if you have a dinghy or other distraction, you may be able to sail for a while, swim/dinghy/etc, then sail for a while again. That seems to work well with our boys.

As for how to get your wife aboard, be sure to find days where just the two of you can go out, especially early on. Get her to understand what the end-game is, and why you want her and your kids aboard. This will also let her get a feel for the boat.


----------



## Cruisingdad

jimgo said:


> Brian has more experience than me, especially when it comes to raising kids aboard. My boys were 5 and 3 when we bought our Catalina, and we only day-sail (with occasional overnights). Getting them aboard wasn't hard, nor was getting my wife aboard. However, what we quickly learned is that one of you will always be on kid duty, and the other will be sailing. Or at least that should be your expectation.
> 
> My kids love to read and play hand-held video games (like Leapsters), but those only bought us 15-20 minute stretches where one of them would be occupied, and other than the first few minutes when they both dig/dug out books, it is/was rare for both of them to play or read at the same time. Our youngest hates wearing his lifejacket (we've since remedied that a bit by getting a bigger size for him - the Mustang PFD's Brian mentioned are excellent), so we're constantly (slight exageration) zipping and unzipping him as he moves into and out of the cabin.
> 
> That's our rule - in the cabin no PFD needed, but any time they are out of the cabin, especially while underway, the PFD's have to be on. Mulling around the cockpit while at the slip they don't have to wear them, but if they want to go on the foredeck, they have to put them on. That does create additional hassles, but for us, it's better than having a grumpy kid who ruins the trip for everyone else.
> 
> Because our kids didn't grow up on the boat, we started off only getting 1-2 hour sails with them because they would get bored/rammy and need something to do. They are 7 and 5 now, and we went on a 3-4 hour sail a few weeks ago, and that would never have happened even last year. Also, if the water is warm enough to go for a swim, or if you have a dinghy or other distraction, you may be able to sail for a while, swim/dinghy/etc, then sail for a while again. That seems to work well with our boys.
> 
> As for how to get your wife aboard, be sure to find days where just the two of you can go out, especially early on. Get her to understand what the end-game is, and why you want her and your kids aboard. This will also let her get a feel for the boat.


Nice writeup Jim!!

Brian


----------



## seaner97

Thanks for the great advice. My wife and I sailed before the kids, but now she's a bit worried about one of them getting hurt or drowning. A combination I'm sure of her own fears and us being together for a decade and a half and watching me do one boneheaded thing after another. They being said, we actually sailed well together. May be as simple as having another hand on board for awhile, but now I can't swig to go again!


----------



## seaner97

Err wait to go again. That was an interesting auto correct.


----------



## jimgo

If the kids falling overboard is the issue, then consider 3 things:
1) lifeline netting - before anyone jumps all over me, please read this carefully: I am NOT suggesting that you rely on this as the only safety device between your child and the water. Lifeline netting, like any other part of the boat, will deteriorate, chaffe, etc., so it should not be the be-all and end-all of your safety plans. But, in my opinion, what it DOES do is help slow the kid (or me) down. It's one of those things that is so inexpensive, why would you NOT put it there and hope to see some benefit from it? If you don't do that, I've seen something similar with rope strung vertically along the lifelines, but I'm always afraid that the openings will be too big for my kids that's why I went with netting.

2) Tethers - I went to REI (rock climbing/outdoor store) and purchased nylon safety webbing. It's 1" wide, and has a breaking strength of 3000+ lbs. I ran a loop of that through the back of our boys' PFD's (through the arm holes) and sewed it closed. I've tested that by hanging from the webbing and bouncing, and it didn't give way (of course, if you go this route, you should do your own research and testing), so I feel fairly confident that the webbing won't give out if they fall. With the webbing, I can now attach tethers to the handrails, jacklines, pedestal, or other inboard (i.e. near centerline) attachment points and help reduce the likelihood that they will wind up overboard.

3) Swim lessons - I used to be a swim instructor when I was younger, and we tought kids as young as 6 months. Getting your kids competent in the water will go a LONG way toward making your wife and you more comfortable.

Now, neither of the first two helps when, as in Brian's case, the kids wind up falling in the water while walking at the marina (again, that's where swim lessons helps). But at least they are helpful/comforting when under way.


----------



## Cruisingdad

seaner97 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. My wife and I sailed before the kids, but now she's a bit worried about one of them getting hurt or drowning. A combination I'm sure of her own fears and us being together for a decade and a half and watching me do one boneheaded thing after another. They being said, we actually sailed well together. May be as simple as having another hand on board for awhile, but now I can't swig to go again!


Just tell her she can watch the kids while you go sailing, or likewise. That's pretty much how it works anyways.

Brian


----------



## SV Siren

You guys have great timing on this thread, as I am trying to get my wife and 5 yr old daughter our for their first time on a friends boat tomorrow. Short sail, hour, hour and a half, and before the winds on Lake Michigan kick up in the afternoon. Me I grew up sailing, living aboard part time, so no issues, the wife and daughter...not at all, the last time I had them on a boat was a 132' 1812 gaff rigged cutter, Friends Good Will, out of South Haven, and they did not enjoy the 7' to 8' seas with a comfort rating that would make most people green. So thanks for all the great ideas and input all....


----------



## Cruisingdad

Landcruiser said:


> You guys have great timing on this thread, as I am trying to get my wife and 5 yr old daughter our for their first time on a friends boat tomorrow. Short sail, hour, hour and a half, and before the winds on Lake Michigan kick up in the afternoon. Me I grew up sailing, living aboard part time, so no issues, the wife and daughter...not at all, the last time I had them on a boat was a 132' 1812 gaff rigged cutter, Friends Good Will, out of South Haven, and they did not enjoy the 7' to 8' seas with a comfort rating that would make most people green. So thanks for all the great ideas and input all....


No worries. Cruising/Sailing with kids is my passion.

Brian


----------



## jimgo

As I see it, you have two choices when trying to get your family involved:
1) go slow
2) jump in with both feet.

Brian did the later, and in many ways I'm jealous! If that approach isn't for you, the other option is really to get everyone "hooked". Don't rush it. Pick your days so the seas are calm and there is enough wind to get the boat moving but not necessarily enough for it to heel significantly. Get your kids to steer. Have your wife stretch out on one of the cockpit seats and enjoy some sun. Make it relaxing for her and fun for them, but don't try too hard. Then repeat this at least 3 or 4 more times before you start going out in 15-20 knot winds and 6-8' seas.


----------



## SV Siren

Just a follow-up to our sailing this afternoon, things were perfect for an intro to sailing for the wife and 5 yr old daughter, 82 degrees temp, winds around 10 knots, and 1-3 foot chop, the daughter immediately asks to go out again, the wife just isn't into it, but I hope she comes around to love it. I just may have to do some short/singlehanding, and have the wife meet up at various ports I hope to cruise to once we get our HITW...

Thanks all for your ideas, worked better than I hoped.


----------



## zeehag

how old are the kids?

i was 7 yrs old when we started to learn to sail. a friend started at 3 yrs of age. he thoughthe was ready to sail from san diego to catalina in a sabot at age 7. 

when we started learning, the thing that was said was ¨who wants to go sailing?¨
worked great every time. as you sail the boat, teach em how to do it. presuming you know how to sail already.


----------



## jimgo

Landcruiser said:


> the daughter immediately asks to go out again, the wife just isn't into it, but I hope she comes around to love it.


With all due respect, be happy with what you've got! This is INCREDIBLE! Sure, it would be great to have your wife instantly fall in love with sailing again and want to buy a 40' boat with all the bells and whistles. BUT, you've just found an AMAZING way to spend time with your daughter. You can get a lot of quality bonding time while, at the same time, giving your wife some good "me" time. If it were me, I'd probably be content with that, because I don't get enough one-on-one time with either of my boys.

Honestly, if your daughter and you have fun doing it, your wife will probably want to come along after while anyway. But, even if she doesn't, you've got at least another 5-10 years of fun with your daughter. Enjoy that while it lasts.


----------



## vtsailguy

Been sailing the last four years with three boys. They are now 11, 9 and 7. Current blog below in sig.

As has been said, short sails, lots of anchoring and swimming.

Couple of other things.

We have regularly hooked up with two other sailing families. When the three of us us go out to islands/anchorages, it's cake, everyone has fun, and adults get to have adult time.

Second is buy a cheap used sailing dinghy. Our boys thrived when they were able to "be the captain" and sail their own lite boat.

Next year we are going to the Carribean for a year. You can follow our adventures!


----------



## caberg

Cruisingdad said:


> I highly suggest finding a way to lock the companion way doors from the inside. Having our child crawl out of them when we were not paying attention/asleep was a constant nightmare for us.


Our ladder up the companionway pops right out and would prevent our 4 year old from leaving the cabin at night.

We're out several times a week with our little guy, and have been since he was 3. A typical day for us is sailing for a few hours to an anchorage, then swimming or fishing for a few hours, and then either spending the night or sailing back to the mooring. If spending the night, we anchor near an island where we can go ashore and swim from a beach and explore around.

At this age, my boy isn't really into the sailing itself, but he loves the whole boating experience. When we are sailing, he may spend an hour on deck with us, before heading into the cabin to have a snack and watch a movie. Once we get to where we're going, the ipad goes away and that's when the fun really begins for him.

I suspect that in the next few years the sailing will become more interesting for him, but for now, he has learned to be very comfortable on the boat, and we get to enjoy a whole bunch of great quality family time. The boat has been hands down the best investment we have made for our family.


----------



## oborseth

I just learned to sail myself but my 3 boys (7, 10, 13) are my crew when I go out on the clubs J22s. They have picked up the different things they need to do quickly. The 10 and 13 year old man the jib sheets and my 7 year old can hold a course long enough for me to get the sails up. It's been awesome for the limited number of times we've been out so far but I see it being something we do all the time together in the future. They seem to love every aspect of it so far and I hope they keep loving it.


----------



## svHyLyte

Our daughter sailed with us from the age of 6 weeks and up. When she was big enough, about 6-7 yrs as I recall, we got her into the summer sailing camp run by our Club that used Opti's, sailing in very protected waters (initial training as to turning the boat turtle, righting it and bailing it out was conducted in the Club pool to the great amusement of the onlookers and the squeals and laughter of the kids themselves!). She actually became pretty good at it and a big help was a book we gave her: 

"Saraha's Boat", "A Young Girl Learns the Art of Sailing" by Douglas Alvord. (ISBN 0-88448-117-4).

It is an easy read for an 8-12 year old and filled with lots of illustrations and helped make a lot of what she was learning at sailing camp clearer. (It also helped my wife understand what was going on a little better!) She became a very good crew and helmswoman on our boat and since has made several major passages including a trip from St. Martin to Trinidad with 9 other kids when she was a teenager as part of a BroadReach Expedition.

FWIW...


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Great info in this thread, thanks to all the contributors. I am looking forward to my first little-un arriving in a few months, and getting him and the missus on the boat is going to be a hurdle I want to cross as soon as possible.
Of course a wife, baby and two big dogs is once more going to mean a cramped boat (went from a 24 to my 27 to accommodate the first big dog, then we got another one, then the news of the pregnancy, and I can't afford a bigger boat so there you go).


----------



## engineer_sailor

We bought a Catalina 27 and started sailing with our then 2 year old and infant sons about 1.5 years ago on the Chesapeake. The kids are highly adaptable and resilient. As others mentioned, keeping it fun is key. We take them for ice cream, bought a kayak, swim, etc. We usually depart right before nap time and enjoy a few hours of sailing while the kids nap. They sleep better on the boat then on land even with the engine running (they sleep through engine/sail transitions!). The kids also love all the wildlife.

The 27 is just big enough to provide all the kid "infrastructure" to make cruising around comfortable (place to nap, potty, shower, cook, etc.). 

We keep an iPad on board for movies, great when it's rainy and rough

Installing lifeline netting this year, but we always tie a line to their life jackets and a cleat when outside of the cabin. 

It's a great way to spend time as a family, travel, explore, and enjoy the outdoors. So much to see and learn. Now that the kids are 3.5 and 1.5, we are looking forward to the older one wanting to "help" around the boat.

Babies and kids love boats. 

Josh


----------



## oritmanham

Hi everyone,
We have a 43 ft Swan which we spent 3 months on last year in the Spring sans kids. I was pregnant at the time with our first and now our daughter is 7 months old. We want to take her sailing with us this Spring/summer. Brian, I will look up the life jackets you recommended, thank you. In terms of making a crib for her, we were thinking the best place to put her would be in the main berth, near us. There are side benches with pillows adjacent to our bed, but I'm not sure how to make that into a crib. Our captain helps us sail the boat, so I can stay more focused on our daughter throughout the day. Other than doing day sails and seeing different spots along the water, what else do you recommend doing with a soon-to-be crawling infant on board? What other safety equipment should we consider? Thanks for your input. Orit


----------



## jimgo

Orit, welcome aboard! I know you specifically asked Brian, and he's a great resource, but he hasn't been around that much lately. I'll take a stab at an answer; hopefully he'll chime in soon and correct anything that he disagrees with.

Can you attach something like a lee cloth to the front of the side bench to turn that into a sleeping crib? Maybe use a track at the base (something like Track & Roller Shades ? Sailrite) so the force is evenly distributed, and so you don't have pointy parts sticking out when you remove it. A few snaps along the sides should hold it fairly well, especially if they are the "lift the dot" kind. Twist-lock would work too, but I'd be afraid of bumping into them in rough weather.

For a play crib, I've read a lot of people use a typical playpen (e.g. Amazon.com: Graco Pack 'n Play On the Go Travel Playard, Go Green: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@513mVUFEaBL).

As to "stuff" to do with her when she's awake and as she gets more mobile, we never tried it (our kids were 3 and 5 when we got our first boat) but I've seen pictures of something like this Amazon.com: Graco Bumper Jumper in Little Jungle: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31b2vjaROHL hanging from either a halyard or the boom.


----------



## oritmanham

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the great advice! Do you have any info on infant size life jackets? It seems that the Mustang Lil Legends Life Jacket is no longer available for purchase, which makes me nervous. Was it recalled? Any advice on the matter would be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone,
Orit


----------



## jimgo

Orit, try here:
Mustang Lil' Legends Infant Floater Life Jacket / PFD

You can try calling Defender to find out why it's on close-out. I suspect Mustang is coming out with a newer version. I am not aware of the PFD's being recalled, but it's possible.

Aha...a quick search of Mustang's site says that it is being replaced:
Lil' Legends Infant Vest MV3150

UPDATE: The new version looks nice. According to Mustang, it is cooler (not as hot) and gives kids more mobility. That would be a HUGE improvement for my kids.


----------



## Cruisingdad

oritmanham said:


> Hi everyone,
> We have a 43 ft Swan which we spent 3 months on last year in the Spring sans kids. I was pregnant at the time with our first and now our daughter is 7 months old. We want to take her sailing with us this Spring/summer. Brian, I will look up the life jackets you recommended, thank you. In terms of making a crib for her, we were thinking the best place to put her would be in the main berth, near us. There are side benches with pillows adjacent to our bed, but I'm not sure how to make that into a crib. Our captain helps us sail the boat, so I can stay more focused on our daughter throughout the day. Other than doing day sails and seeing different spots along the water, what else do you recommend doing with a soon-to-be crawling infant on board? What other safety equipment should we consider? Thanks for your input. Orit


Fabulous news! We need more families out here. First of all, just want to let you know a couple of things: First, BoatUS has contracted me to write an article on some of the very things you just asked. I would take a look for the article when it comes out (I don't know Pub date yet, but I think it is a Cover/Feature). I will let you know. Second, SSCA asked me to put together a webinar on raisin children afloat. Might also be something for you to check out. So, back to your questions:

You need to find a way to lock that companionway from the inside if you do not already. THat was always our biggest nightmare as parents and the companionway ladder is probably the biggest hazard you will be facing as young parents on the boat (kids love to climb.. just aren't very good at it). Our rule was always, "NO PLAYING OR STANDING IN THE COMPANIONWAY!"

Things to do? Short rides. We carried a pack n play which seems to be discontinued now. However, Chicco has one that looks pretty good. Keep it small, very portable, and if possible, with a full zip-up mosquito screen.

Once they start walking, it starts getting more fun. One thing you can do is at the beach. Get a net (the ones we used were about 3 inches by 4 inches) and a large, clear, disposable container like the Ziplok containers. Walk with your child through the water and scoop up the dirt and dump it the clear container. It will be amazing what all you find!! Older kids enjoy this too.

Swim, swim, swim! It is never too early to start teaching your kid to swim. They will have fun with it and it may save their life one day.

Avoid long boat rides. This becomes even more of an issue the older they get.

Keep a set of toys just for the boat. Let the child pick them out (especially if they are new). It makes them want to go to the boat just to see their toys.

Watch out for heat at this age... especially in the portable pack and play. And lather them up with Waterbabies SunBlock. Also buy the stick to use on their cheeks and ears.

It is very important to show the child what jellyfish are and to avoid them... even if they look dead on the beach. Worst sting my boy ever got was a Man-O-War that he stepped on at the beach in the Tortugas. Those types of things will really make them weary of the water.

Get some water balls. THey are cheap and fun to throw. We also used beachballs, but they often liked to fly away.

Coloring books.

There is a DVD called Ocean Life A-Z. Fabulous DVD for both the boat and the house. You will love it (and will probably learn something yourself).

That's a start. Lots of other things I can help with... just ask. THere is a LOT more stuff in the BoatUS article. It is broken down by age groups and currently has over 60 things to do with your child aboard.

Take care. Again, let me know if you have any questions.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

Yes, yes, yes on the Mustangs with Head-support to float them head-up, Zip on, crotch strap, and a strap to pull them out of the water.

Here is an aside: My children have thousands of miles on the boat. We have been through some pretty crappy weather together and large seas and high winds. Of all these years, my children have fallen into the water exactly two times a piece... all of them at the dock.

Food for thought.

Brian


----------



## jimgo

Brian, why are raisin children on your boat? Are they dehydrated?


----------



## oritmanham

Excellent information, thank you guys. I will check out the new Mustang life jacket. I hope Eleanor learns to love the water like we do. This Spring/Summer we are voyaging up the US East coast towards Mass. and possibly Maine (if we make it). There seem to be many marinas in that area, so hopefully we can stop often and not bore her to tears on longer voyages. I will check out your article, Brian. Do you publish it on this forum as well?

Thanks,
Orit


----------



## Cruisingdad

oritmanham said:


> Excellent information, thank you guys. I will check out the new Mustang life jacket. I hope Eleanor learns to love the water like we do. This Spring/Summer we are voyaging up the US East coast towards Mass. and possibly Maine (if we make it). There seem to be many marinas in that area, so hopefully we can stop often and not bore her to tears on longer voyages. I will check out your article, Brian. Do you publish it on this forum as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Orit


No, sorry. Boatus has either 6 or 12 month worldwide rights on article and pics. If u have not joined boatus, u should. Very good organization focused on boaters rights. It will be in the magazine that comes with membership.


----------



## Cruisingdad

jimgo said:


> Brian, why are raisin children on your boat? Are they dehydrated?


Haha. Not my worst typo ever!


----------



## dinghygoddess

We have a now-17 year old who grew up on my in-laws 40 ft Bristol. I have photos of him when he was about 2 in a life vest with a binky in his mouth at the wheel of the boat looking through it because he wasn't tall enough to look above it.

I would recommend to make them part of taking care of the boat as well. Make them part of the decision making team (only give options you can live with) such as the date to take it out of the water for the season, color to paint the bottom, redecorating the inside, color of sails, color of lines, etc.

Make sailing fun. Bring lots of water toys. Have them pick favorite water holes and go there often. Camp out on the boat and make it a boys' night out.

Our son grew up loving to sail and was the first one to sign on at camp for hobie cats, sunfish and other sailing adventures. Teach them to tack and make them squeal with delight when the boat heels and your wife screams "do we have to go this fast?" as I do on occasion.

I am sure you will do a great job and your boys will grow up loving the water. There is nothing like sailing and they will come to see it as part of their life.


----------



## TomMaine

With a little patience, it's hard to miss mixing young kids and sailing. Our kids started sailing as small bundles that came onboard with the provisions.

On the other hand, my nephew below grew up in Brooklyn NY. His only sailing was with us on summer vacations. But he took sailing lessons at one of our local clubs, and look at him now! Sheet in one hand, tiller in his toes! He's a natural(see his mom beaming on the bow?).










Here's some new friends sailing the coast of Maine, out of Ireland. Is there any doubt, these kids love sailing? The sooner the better, but with some patience, you can't miss mixing young kids and sailing.


----------



## joelpackard

Great ideas in this thread. I'm going to stay doing some dinghy sailing with my 11 year old son this summer and want it to be a good experience for him.


----------



## MaryAndrews

Thanks for sharing this experience.


----------



## Daveinet

My kids went from hating sailing to loving sailing. 
Factors contributing to their hating it are:
1) Slow boat
2) no wind
3) smelly lake
4) extreme heat
5) small boat they felt trapped on.

Factors causing them to turn around:
1) Fast boat
2) 18 mph winds
3) The movie Titanic
4) Assigns creed pirate ship.
5) great lake, with no dead fish smell
I would suggest the biggest difference was a much faster boat. Kids have the attention span of a gnat, and need constant action. Our first time out with the larger boat we had high winds. While they were initially scared, they grew to trust the boat, and enjoy the spray of the water. Even though the previous boat, we did have high winds once, the boat did not always feel under control. The larger boat always feels under control, as it is responsive. It gives a sense of power over the conditions, rather than being at the mercy of the conditions. 
Between the movie Titanic, and Assigns creed, those two things gave them something to fill their imaginations with. Children play through their imagination. If they something they can associate their sailing experience with, that goes a long way to keeping them engaged. My kids have no interest in the technical process of sailing, so they must find some other association to keep themselves occupied. They are mostly passengers, however the more they enjoy the experience, they occasionally will become involved.
BTY: squirt guns help a lot. A little mischief is a great distraction, not to mention a great way to cool off.


----------

